# Sulawesi Green Snake ID



## duarf (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi All,

This little snake was sitting on the bar in North Sulawesi. He was probably about 10cm diameter in the picture here. He wasn't scared at all, and was kind of inquisitive at attention. The nerd in me wants to find out what type of snake he is. I am thinking a baby green python, but apparently we get heaps of green snakes around here. Sorry the picture is not that good, it was an iphone. Thanks.


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 15, 2011)

that aint no python


----------



## Bushman (Nov 15, 2011)

Did it have an orange-red tail? 
It's hard to see the head well in the pic. Can you describe the head?


----------



## AirCooled (Nov 15, 2011)

Are you thinking Red-tailed Green Rat Snake,Bushman?


----------



## dansfish4tea (Nov 15, 2011)

*looks like it could be White-lipped Pitviper maybe
from that angle, did it have a triangled head?
Females dont have a white lip, heres a photo

*


----------



## duarf (Nov 15, 2011)

I couldn't see the tail. He had black eyes. It was kind of a triangular head but not very defined (thinking defined as like an adder).

I saw another really light brown one about a meter and a half that was really really skinny as well. Both of them were not scared at all of me, I thought it must have been because they were juvenile.

The pythons I have seen here (well they had pretty python markings) are pretty quick to slither away.

Cheers for the replies, I really don't know too much about snakes.

I hope he was no viper. I definitely was in striking distance taking that, trying to get a better pic. Not the smartest thing to do in Indonesia I guess.


----------



## DanN (Nov 15, 2011)

I think Bushman is on the right track - looks like a red-tailed rat snake (Gonyosoma oxycephalum). A reasonably large non-venomous constricting colubrid. Fairly common on Sulawesi.


----------



## Bushman (Nov 15, 2011)

Deadpan said:


> Are you thinking Red-tailed Green Rat Snake,Bushman?


Yes, I'm thinking _Gonyosoma oxycephalum, although it's hard to be sure from the pic and description._


----------



## longqi (Nov 15, 2011)

Most probably spot on with Gonyosoma
Very common for them to flatten their throats like that one has done
around Manado Nth Sulawesi you also get the charcoal grey/black variety which look AWESOME

Most of the commonly seen tree snakes up there are either these or Green Tree Vipers which pack a nasty punch


----------



## RustyViper (Dec 1, 2011)

was there a black strip down side of face, from snout to start of neck??


----------



## KyuCop (Jan 1, 2012)

Defenetly Gonyosoma ... http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/dansfish4tea-4703/ dansfish4tea; Cryptelytrops albolabris is much much smaller ;-)


----------

